# Making holding blinds?



## coachjhall11 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just wondered if anyone has made their own holding blinds? Im thinking I can get 10ft of camo fabric, sew some slots for stakes and come out a lot cheaper than buying some.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

We had a bunch made at a local tent and awning place. 4'x8' with sewing done for 3 stakes was $42. 4'x12' and 4 stakes was $63. Made the stakes out of 7/16" round rod. for the smaller ones came out to about $50 a blind. If you were only going to use them for holding blinds and not to retire behind or to hide a winger, the fabric would be much cheaper to just get green or brown or something.


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

I made one that was pretty inexpensive. I bought 4 pieces of 24" rebar for my stakes. 4 pieces of PVC (the height of your holding blind) sewn into your camo fabric. Pound the rebar in and slide the PVC pieces over it. Takes a couple extra minutes to pound in the stakes but it's cheap!


----------



## bowhunter123 (Jul 2, 2012)

I made mine using electric fence posts as stakes. they have a spot to push it into the ground with your foot. attach the blind to the stakes with Velcro straps so its easy to setup and takedown. works well and cheap


----------



## Eric Whitacre (Mar 10, 2011)

Willie Alderson said:


> I made one that was pretty inexpensive. I bought 4 pieces of 24" rebar for my stakes. 4 pieces of PVC (the height of your holding blind) sewn into your camo fabric. Pound the rebar in and slide the PVC pieces over it. Takes a couple extra minutes to pound in the stakes but it's cheap!
> 
> View attachment 22349


I made something similar to this but I cut the hook off of four of these http://www.homedepot.com/p/VIGORO-48-in-Black-Forged-Shepherd-Hook-844515VG/205347021 for the stakes. That way you can just push them into the ground w/ your foot.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

My holding blinds were designed and built several years ago....still using them. 

Examine the following link for info which includes an up-to-date link to the fabric source. You can't beat the cost and/or the quality of their material (less than $3 per yard). 

_*Kwick Holding Blinds (link)*_


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I made mind. Takes 3 yds for each one. You can do with only 3 stakes if you want. Remember once you run the stakes thru the pockets, either screw or pop rivet the fabric to the top so poles will not come out. You can also sew a strip of Velcro on one side so you can roll them up and use Velcro to hold them together


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

coachjhall11 said:


> Just wondered if anyone has made their own holding blinds? Im thinking I can get 10ft of camo fabric, sew some slots for stakes and come out a lot cheaper than buying some.


You can't if you value quality.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"You can't if you value quality."_

To keep this in dog training lingo......_My holding blind is better than your holding blind._


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Nah, some training equipment just can't be duplicated on the cheap without expending more effort,$ & time than buying with real $$. If it weren't the case, there wouldn't be a market for those products.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Raymond Little said:


> You can't if you value quality.


Nice.

I looked at a new blind years ago. It was $135 I think, too much I thought. So I looked at what everyone had at trials, spotted the shortcomings in the various makes. Where they tore, what bent or fell off, etc. I then set out to make a good one.

I made a good one for about $140....


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"Nah, some training equipment just can't be duplicated on the cheap without expending more effort,$ & time than buying with real $$."_

My labor is time well spent and the product is durable and effective. I'd just as soon NOT pay someone else the labor, advertising, material costs, shipping and profit. A fake wall of cover isn't exactly high tech. 

When retired there is much more time available to nurture creativity. Ingenuity is a gift that needs exercise. The money saved is spent wisely on other things I can't duplicate. And lastly, the rewarding "fruits of my labor" are always present. 

So there.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

I was fortunate. My sister sewed mine and it cost me around $40, and another $25 for poles. She said it took her all of two hours to make. I traded her six rolls of yarn for it because she wanted yarn for an Afgan. It works all the pole holders are double sewn, and I also use it for a hunting blind during season. Two years old and it's done great. I just throw it in the washer when hunting season is over. I would suggest if you want to make one, that you use on the minimum, a medium weight fabric that is made out of nylon or any other rot resistant material. Avoid cotton. The fabric I got from Amazon.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

i guess im super cheap i got 3 fence post and some camo burlap and 9 zip ties i dont think i have $15 in the whole thing and it works for hiding a small winger when i do need to hide one.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ yup Thats all we use plastic electric fence post that burlap last about 3-4 years Then you just replace it at $20 a roll and start over Cant believe people actually pay $130 for holding blinds!!!


----------



## surffishn (Nov 12, 2014)

BINGO we have A winner. I just paid $130 for A HB and it is ok but not for that kind of $$$. You are not cheap just frugal. Great idea !


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Several of us at our club made the club blinds around 20 years ago and club is just now have to replace them. 3 of us ladies sewed them, I think we made 20 in one day, and the guys made the poles. Also made some for personal use and those are still good, of course they do not get used that much. I made a small 4ft high one with 3 poles for my personal use. Also doubles as a nice pottie blind when out in the field. Just watch for when the camo goes 1/2 price and you can make them real cheap.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

As a business man in the fabric and metal trades here is some costs involved. 
4 yds 1000 denier camo [email protected] 11.76= 47.04
Sewing and cutting labor figure 45 min @85.00 hour =63.75
A good quality aluminum poles with steel tips 9.00 x 4= 36
Labor to assemble pole and package blind 12 [email protected]= 21.25
Total cost with out making any money on materials is 168.04.
Now some of these costs can be cut down some but if you want good quality it won't be much.
Just wanted to put some numbers on it from a business point of few LOL
Duane


----------



## jmay (Jul 2, 2013)

DSMITH1651 said:


> As a business man in the fabric and metal trades here is some costs involved.
> 4 yds 1000 denier camo [email protected] 11.76= 47.04
> Sewing and cutting labor figure 45 min @85.00 hour =63.75
> A good quality aluminum poles with steel tips 9.00 x 4= 36
> ...


$85 an hour for sewing? No wonder we live in an over inflated America where most products are made overseas. I went to college 4years and my billing rate is far less than that. I bought a heavy duty boat cover at a garage sale for 20 bucks and found some poles laying around a farm for free. My wife had it sewed up and ready to go in an hour. Still have enough material for another blind. I guess I should tell her that her hand made quilts are worth $1000 apiece with time and materials. She will be very happy!


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

jmay said:


> $85 an hour for sewing? No wonder we live in an over inflated America where most products are made overseas. I went to college 4years and my billing rate is far less than that. I bought a heavy duty boat cover at a garage sale for 20 bucks and found some poles laying around a farm for free. My wife had it sewed up and ready to go in an hour. Still have enough material for another blind. I guess I should tell her that her hand made quilts are worth $1000 apiece with time and materials. She will be very happy!


Seriously I'm a self employed machinist and just to compete with china I know can only charge $60 an hour and out of that I have machine cost involved, customers still complain.. I guess I should have become a seamstress...


----------



## jmay (Jul 2, 2013)

motor-vater said:


> Seriously I'm a self employed machinist and just to compete with china I know can only charge $60 an hour and out of that I have machine cost involved, customers still complain.. I guess I should have become a seamstress...


That is a very reasonable rate for such a skilled trade involving very expensive and precise machines. I try to buy American goods even if they cost extra but it's getting hard to find them. I think so many people in this country have lost touch with the true value of a dollar and how hard some work to get it. So I guess at the end of the day if you have the resources and time to build a blind it can be done for far less than one is bought. If not, find a quality made American product and pay the money!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Ordering min's always cost more. Those of us that are not artistic are better off buying it already made than creating something that looks like Sanford & Son made it.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Butch Green makes a nice one. Also I think Jan & Richard Meche still make them. Our club has some they made for us several years ago and hold up great.
I just like making my own. I made one for me and one for a club member, and went as far as embroidering our name on them. Very well made and I think total cost for material and casing to use to stiffen it up and make pole pockets was about 30.00 each. We had poles from an old one that my husband cut down to the 4' hgt of the new ones I made. Of course the 4' is not good in the field but great as on line holding blind and easy to carry. I even made a carrying pouch for it with a shoulder strap. Just need to learn to sew.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

motor-vater said:


> Seriously I'm a self employed machinist and just to compete with china I know can only charge $60 an hour and out of that I have machine cost involved, customers still complain.. I guess I should have become a seamstress...


Well if you were talking about one person running one or two machines in there garage or small shop needs about then you need a 45 to 50 hour to clear expenses. I am running 7 people 12 sewing machines 4 aluminum welders 2 fabric welders. And with all the space required for people to work. 

My new double needle is 12,000 and we will replace them every 5 years or so.
Single needles run around 3500.00 anand last about 10 years
The fabric welders run 15,000 and need to be replaced every 4 years.
Shop building payment 275.00 per day.
Add on payroll, insurance, taxs, heat, cooling, and some for profit you come to 85.00 per hour.it Is just what it is. I have 5 shops in the area and we are generally with in a few dollars of each other.
Wen alot of canvas and awning shops are going out of business. We are normally 2-3 weeks out and are growing @ about 15% or 20% a year. So we are doing something right.
Duane
PS I was just trying to put some real numbers from a successfully fabric business in front of some of you
PSS. We don't even try to compete with China. If someone wants that quality they can go somewhere else.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

jmay said:


> $85 an hour for sewing? No wonder we live in an over inflated America where most products are made overseas. I went to college 4years and my billing rate is far less than that. I bought a heavy duty boat cover at a garage sale for 20 bucks and found some poles laying around a farm for free. My wife had it sewed up and ready to go in an hour. Still have enough material for another blind. I guess I should tell her that her hand made quilts are worth $1000 apiece with time and materials. She will be very happy!


OK let's use your experience, 
For a 20'long 80" wide boat we get 960.00 before tax
Materials 312.00
That leaves 648.00 for labor
It takes 8 hours about to build a cover like that so 81.00 per hour. This is a cover that will last 20+ years in most cases. And it keeps an American business open and around when you need it. Every year shops around us open and try to bill at 60 to 70 an hour they rarely make it for more then a year
O and those prices are right in line with the successful shops around us and we have a 5 year warranty when they have a one year warranty.
Duane
Ps I think my mom just paid @ 1400.00 for a quilt.


----------



## jmay (Jul 2, 2013)

DSMITH1651 said:


> OK let's use your experience,
> For a 20'long 80" wide boat we get 960.00 before tax
> Materials 312.00
> That leaves 648.00 for labor
> ...


im not trying to discredit any business or cause an argument. I apologize if that's how it came across. Like I said, I personally, am very frugal and furtanate enough to have a wife that sews. The boat cover was never used and bought at a garage sale. I can assure you that the quality of the blind is far less than one that would come out of shop such as yours. But is serves the purpose, for me. And yes, I can see sending that much money on something that is used to cover an item that cost in the thousands of dollars. Protect your investment makes since to me. When I can make a blind for 1/15th of the cost of new......well I'm going to make it. Oh and if you mom would like another quilt let me know I guess my wife is under selling hers. She sells them for $50-$250 depending on size.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

jmay said:


> im not trying to discredit any business or cause an argument. I apologize if that's how it came across. Like I said, I personally, am very frugal and furtanate enough to have a wife that sews. The boat cover was never used and bought at a garage sale. I can assure you that the quality of the blind is far less than one that would come out of shop such as yours. But is serves the purpose, for me. And yes, I can see sending that much money on something that is used to cover an item that cost in the thousands of dollars. Protect your investment makes since to me. When I can make a blind for 1/15th of the cost of new......well I'm going to make it. Oh and if you mom would like another quilt let me know I guess my wife is under selling hers. She sells them for $50-$250 depending on size.


I'm not arguing just trying to explain to some of the people what it really costs a med. Sized shop to build something like a holding blind. In this area I don't know of any business with a building that is under 85.00 per hour most car shops are 105.00 per hour. I do have one compediter that has his building at his home and he is able to charge less.
And yes i belive your wife is selling herself short at 250.00


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

I make them for Marty. Easy to do and if I have the right coupon from Joann's save quite a bit in the process. It is easier to find the fabric in the fall than late spring or summer. I think last time I had a coupon for 60% off the fabric, so bought 20 yards. He has blinds for a long time now....


lesa c


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

jmay said:


> im not trying to discredit any business or cause an argument. I apologize if that's how it came across. Like I said, I personally, am very frugal and furtanate enough to have a wife that sews. The boat cover was never used and bought at a garage sale. I can assure you that the quality of the blind is far less than one that would come out of shop such as yours. But is serves the purpose, for me. And yes, I can see sending that much money on something that is used to cover an item that cost in the thousands of dollars. Protect your investment makes since to me. When I can make a blind for 1/15th of the cost of new......well I'm going to make it. Oh and if you mom would like another quilt let me know I guess my wife is under selling hers. She sells them for $50-$250 depending on size.


Has your wife ever made a quilt out of ribbons. I would love to know what a charge for that would be. I saw on a site here a while back where someone made a quilt out of the ribbons from their dogs. I have a box of them and would love to do something with them. I can sew very well and have made my holding blinds but have never tackled a quilt.


----------



## Captzig (Jun 14, 2013)

I made 3 holding blinds last year. First I spent $60 for 10 yards of camo 500 denier fabric on ebay. My wife has a nice sewing machine, so I went and bought the necessary needles and thread($30). I wanted to make (2) 9 foot , 3 pole blinds , and (1) 12 foot, 4 pole blind. I cut the material to size, and explained to my wife that I need her to hem all edges and sew pockets for the poles... After a half an hour attempting to sew denier with the all weather thread, I called a canvas shop and wound up spending $100 for the sewing. Wife was happy.... I then bought(5) 12 foot sticks of 1/2 inch emt for the poles.$20) I cut and drilled 12 inch steel pins I had laying around for the pole bases and bolted them to the emt with 5 inch stainless bolts(had laying around) for steps. Then I bought a grommet kit($12) for pole attachments. Not counting all the time I spent, I saved about $30 per blind.. My blinds are well made, but would I do it again, no.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Captzig said:


> I made 3 holding blinds last year. First I spent $60 for 10 yards of camo 500 denier fabric on ebay. My wife has a nice sewing machine, so I went and bought the necessary needles and thread($30). I wanted to make (2) 9 foot , 3 pole blinds , and (1) 12 foot, 4 pole blind. I cut the material to size, and explained to my wife that I need her to hem all edges and sew pockets for the poles... After a half an hour attempting to sew denier with the all weather thread, I called a canvas shop and wound up spending $100 for the sewing. Wife was happy.... I then bought(5) 12 foot sticks of 1/2 inch emt for the poles.$20) I cut and drilled 12 inch steel pins I had laying around for the pole bases and bolted them to the emt with 5 inch stainless bolts(had laying around) for steps. Then I bought a grommet kit($12) for pole attachments. Not counting all the time I spent, I saved about $30 per blind.. My blinds are well made, but would I do it again, no.


Game, set,match


----------



## prateekgupta (Oct 12, 2019)

I bought 4 pieces of 24" rebar for my stakes. 4 pieces of PVC (the height of your holding blind) sewn into your camo fabric. Pound the rebar in and slide the PVC pieces over it. Takes a couple extra minutes to pound in the stakes but it's cheap!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

KwickLabs said:


> _"Nah, some training equipment just can't be duplicated on the cheap without expending more effort,$ & time than buying with real $$."_
> 
> My labor is time well spent and the product is durable and effective. I'd just as soon NOT pay someone else the labor, advertising, material costs, shipping and profit. A fake wall of cover isn't exactly high tech.
> 
> ...


Yup..
I agree


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

View attachment 79830


This is a project for us, after we moved from our home of 30 years. It’s 9 ½ ft tall 13 ½ ft long. Red Alder. (Cabinet not complete in picture. Needs shelves, and toe kick trimmed.)

I considered speeding up the project, and farming raised panel solid wood doors out to a shop. 14 doors.. The quote was $5700 to $6500 depending on profile.. Just for the doors! I made the raised panel doors myself, on a 1950’s era DeWalt radial arm saw.. I didn’t have even half of that amount in the completed project.. My time is my enjoyment. I enjoyed this project a LOT! 

My shop is the Cars house. My tools are refurbished stable old iron castings from the 50’s and 60’s. American made tools that are no longer available. Some of those tools were rusted dis assembled parts, picked up at tool auctions for a prayer. My Table saw was rebuilt by me. A 1960’s vintage, with an aftermarket quality fence. Shop made outfeed table and roll around base. A table saw blade spins at 3400 RPM. The blade is high quality. More money in the blade, than in the saw.. I paid $50.00 for the saw, with a vintage jointer thrown in. Tools were then refurbished to like new condition.

Many hobbyists/shop owners, feel they need a $3000.00 dollar table saw. Their blade spins 3400 RPM, just like mine does. I would never attempt a holding blind! I can’t patch holes in my jeans. A man has to know his limitations, so the saying goes. ( sorry for the politically incorrect gender reference)


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

I bought cheap tarps at Walmart cut to size. Found old conduit cut to length and then drilled holes in it. Zipped tied the tarp to the conduit. Simple, cheap and works like a champ. Has lasted years. You can smash the end of the conduit that goes in the ground to make it easier to drive it in. I promise the dogs don’t know the difference between my cheap ones and expensive ones.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Captzig said:


> Not counting all the time I spent, I saved about $30 per blind.. My blinds are well made, but would I do it again, no.


I got similar advice when I first got started. I bought some excellent quality holding blinds instead of trying to make my own. Never regretted it.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

birddogn_tc said:


> I got similar advice when I first got started. I bought some excellent quality holding blinds instead of trying to make my own. Never regretted it.[/QUOTE
> Good advice, some of us just have a sickness that makes us think we need to make everything for our self, even if we don't save a dime.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

When you consider the audience, the huge variability in responses is very predictable. We have individuals that absolutely love the process of training dogs. This group is composed of rabid do it yourself people. This group probably hand carves decoys, builds blinds, rebuilds engines, refinishes floors and enjoys learning new skills and testing the limits of their abilities. They will make blinds and enjoy the journey. The other group loves owning and handling retrievers. They enjoy working and watching fully trained dogs. That someone else trained the dog is immaterial. These people appreciate the finished product. Makes little sense to waste time, energy and money to produce an inferior product (dogs or blinds). No amount of explanation, arguments and vitriol will ever change either groups mind.


----------



## jwilliams38930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Raymond Little said:


> Nah, some training equipment just can't be duplicated on the cheap without expending more effort,$ & time than buying with real $$. If it weren't the case, there wouldn't be a market for those products.


I agree with this. Home made holding blinds never seem to hold up either. If a home made one is $63 and a really well made one that will last you a really long time from Lou Magee (link below) is $144, I'm buying from Lou. And if you spend the time, gas, and labor, how much are you going to really save anyway? 

https://mageeproducts.com/holding-blinds/


----------



## johncina19 (Oct 12, 2019)

try again and again


----------



## Dazed (Apr 7, 2013)

30.Ive made 2 sets of 4. each, 3 panel blinds;

First set. bought camo fabric online, 6 yards if i remember right. Fabric will generally be 60" wide. I used 1/2 inch PVC pipe, 3 for each blind, 5' tall. On one end of the PVC pipe i added a threaded cap, tied with a small piece of string to the bottom of each pipe so the ends dont get lost. I sewed a sleave into each section of each panel, using heavy webbing fabric and slid the panel(S) onto the PVC. leaving about 6" at the bottom clear. I screwed a small bolt into each vertical piece of PVC top, middle and bottom to hold the camo fabric from sliding. I then cut 1/4" rebar into 3' pieces to slide into the hole of each PVC Pipe and screwed the end on. In the field, unscrew the end, dump out the rebar, and Pound the rebar into the ground and slide the holding bind onto the rebar. Easy to Transport and not to heavy. Cost about 50.00

Second Set; Made the camo panels the same way, as first section, but i used aluminum poles, with a T welded into the bottom with a tapered end to stamp into the ground. Cost about 100.00.

Both made on a domestic sewing machine. 4 and 5 years old and still look new.


----------



## kritikas (May 18, 2021)

loved to see the info you have shared.

sales automation

*what is crm*


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

The link in post #6 was "broken" because it was from my old KwickLabs,com WEB which is
archived on the WayBack Machine. That link is now......

*https://web.archive.org/web/20120320022721/http://kwicklabs.com/kwickholdingblind.htm*

Trained in the yard this morning....rain soon and used three of the mini-blinds built many
years ago.

*







*

earlier this spring....









As far as the stakes, the electric fence posts are easier to place in the hard ground using a small, battery driven 
drill with a masonary bit.


----------

